# Need more purple!



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey guys not sure why but my coraline isn't really spreading. and almost looks like it's disappearing from stuff it is on.
I just started dosing for calcium and kh last week so maybe I just need to wait for things to turn around.

here's my parameters.
SG 1.024
PH 8.3
Amm 0 ppm
NO2 0 ppm
NO3 5.0 ppm
KH 10 ˚dkh
CA2 440 ppm

Any suggestions?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Once your Ca gets in line, your coralline should come back. Mine is just starting to come back.


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Once your Ca gets in line, your coralline should come back. Mine is just starting to come back.


My Ca is at the right level now though correct? it was a bit low before I started dosing as well as my KH. I was at like low 300ish and my KH was around 6-7.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

my ca is around 440-460 and my coraline spreads on rocks, but not on glass for some bloody reason :\


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am hoping my coraline spreds onto the glass. I think it's starting to make home on the equipment. its growing rapidly on some of the rocks.


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

I hardly have any algae growing anywhere of anykind.
a few small purple and green spots here and there.. but barely anything


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I found bubble algae on mine.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

In my tank coralines do not spread well on glasses. It does spread so well on anything that is rock or plastic though.


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

I've got purple spots popping up everywhere now! hopefully it keeps spreading!!


----------



## nraf (May 24, 2009)

Are you running anything to remove your Phosphates?

Phosban-- works great

The lower it is the more Purple can grow


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

nraf said:


> Are you running anything to remove your Phosphates?
> 
> Phosban-- works great
> 
> The lower it is the more Purple can grow


No I havent. I don't have a test kit for phosphates either.
Where do the phosphates come from anyways?


----------

